

Facebook Said to Get $6.5 Billion Valuation for Employee Shares - tokenadult
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aspOlQmWJ9DE

======
Aron
I would put half of every penny I owned into that company at the valuation of
6.5B$. At least that's my opinion, after 30 seconds of consideration, about
what I'd do with half of my wealth.

